# My New Rifle



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Cute isnt it :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, is it for feral cats :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Is that what they give the S.W.A.T. rookies?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you just land a job with the San Fran. SWAT?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I went to a New Orleans bar on Bourbon Street once where that pink stock would be camoflaged.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I went to a New Orleans bar on Bourbon Street once where that pink stock would be camoflaged.


Goob.....I'm a little concerned for you.. :?

Just why would have been in a place like that anyway's ??? :shock: :shock:


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh great now my daughter wants one for her b-day. As we all know if she gets one then Im gonna have to get one too. 8)


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Did you just land a job with the San Fran. SWAT?


It says I have a sweet spirit, but I will kill ya if you piss me off


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Did you just land a job with the San Fran. SWAT?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey, was this you at saw at one of my recent competitions?:









Found ya some others to match your ensemble:

How about an XD for your hip:









You've got the AR, so you've gotta get the AK:


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Shooting a pink AR is okay if you are married to the Nuge, or if you stuck your foot in your mouth and this was the only way out. :twisted:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

That AK is the ghetto version of the Kitty rifle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :?:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I went to a New Orleans bar on Bourbon Street once where that pink stock would be camoflaged.
> ...


Good question.

Me and da wife went in there out of curousity......they wouldn't serve us!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great... my wife is going to want one of those now.... :?


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Great... my wife is going to want one of those now.... :?


Well, then you'll have an AR to shoot when the guys aren't looking. :wink:


----------

